# body underside colour.



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

What is the correct factory colour for the underside (floorpans / trunk floor )
of a 65/66 GTO? Im certain its semi gloss black' but Ive had early Firebirds which were Red primer in these areas and thought to be correct. Different plants and colours :confused :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My original '67 is undercoated from new, and my original '65 seems to be a fairly flat black, like chassis black...I've had both cars for about 30 years, and both are drivers, never out of service but I am not the first owner. Any original owners out there care to chime in?


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

My first 65 was one year old when I bought it and the color was a flat back.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for confirmation' It will go back in semi flat black. It must only be the Firebirds which had the Red primer finish 69/69.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The Firebird was a unkibody car like the Camaro, Mustang, and Cougar. I know for a fact the unibody Ford products had red primer in ubundance underneath. Could be the building/painting method , unibody as opposed to body-on-frame construction.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Good point' seems that way.


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

my 66 which my father bought new was undercoated when i began the restoration. i did it in body color when it was off the frame.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

back then one of the first things a dealer did was undercoat cars and add it too the price. dont know if many ever left the factory with undercoat but not many made it to the customer without it.


----------

